# FS: Coralife 48" PC 4x65W with new 6700k bulbs *SOLD*



## Mega (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a Coralife Aqualight 48" power compact 4x65W for sale. I used it on my freshwater planted tank and you can keep any light demanding plants with this. It comes with the old bulbs + 4 new 6700K bulbs (straight pins).

Here is a for the light info click here and select 48"

price: SOLD


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=( dammit!!! if you told me 5 days ago! I just ordered new lights!!!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

oops, excuse my language! and BUMP!


----------



## Mega (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> oops, excuse my language! and BUMP!


LOL.. always happen eh? 

bump


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) I got my lights today! BUT, if you sell it any cheaper! Let me know!


----------



## Mega (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> =) I got my lights today! BUT, if you sell it any cheaper! Let me know!


refund yours and get mine!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

too much work! bought it online! otherwise i would!


----------



## Mega (Apr 21, 2010)

.... bump ....


----------



## Mega (Apr 21, 2010)

lowered price and will separate the deal


----------



## Mega (Apr 21, 2010)

SOLD! Mod, please close thread. Thx.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) Thanks again Tony!


----------

